# How many things can you see wrong?



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

Went to a house today to install some waterlines, it seems they were getting ready to rent this house out, and some one cut out all the copper.
I found a mess under the kitchen sink, from an illegal installation of a salon chair, and when they moved out, they left this mess behind.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Nothing a good fire couldn't fix....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't see nothin wrong, accept for they frogot to install a studor.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Wouldn't it be easier to identify what's right?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like some of the stuff I had to go fix for a guy that I work with today.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I looked at the picture a bunch of times, and I can find nothing right.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Indie said:


> I looked at the picture a bunch of times, and I can find nothing right.


They used a trap didn't they??? :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I can see lots wrong starting with that place is a dump and should be torn down


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Hey, Ive been looking for one of those short turn 1/2" inlet 90's.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

no vent s trap backgrade not sure what the line off the tee goes to or whats on the end


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The question should be, whats right?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

They forgot the electrical tape thats all


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Betting there's some epoxy used in there somewhere. Still looking.:laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like it smelled real nice under there also . 

Charge their A** off !!!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I KNOW, I KNOW!
There is no mighty putty!


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

Did you find a ball of duct tape too ? : laughs:


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad I could make some other people laugh as well.
The landlord did not want to pay us to fix it, I just replaced the stolen water lines in the basement. She said the tenant was going to fix it, so im sure when the tenant moves out, she will call us back to fix it properly. Or well, tear it all out and start from scratch.


----------

